# First Media Test Drive Reports Are Out



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

http://www.autoguide.com/manufacturer/volkswagen/2018-volkswagen-atlas-review---first-drive

http://autoweek.com/article/car-reviews/2018-volkswagen-atlas-first-drive-american-style-family-hauler-done-right

http://www.vwvortex.com/features/first-drive-2018-volkswagen-atlas/

http://www.autoblog.com/2017/03/09/2018-volkswagen-atlas-first-drive-review/?hcid=hp-tile-large

more to come ...


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hajduk said:


> http://www.autoguide.com/manufacturer/volkswagen/2018-volkswagen-atlas-review---first-drive
> 
> http://autoweek.com/article/car-reviews/2018-volkswagen-atlas-first-drive-american-style-family-hauler-done-right
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. On the whole very positive 1st reviews. For those of us who would like a little more power I presume APR will have a flash upgrade to bump it up to around 300bhp.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

GjR32 said:


> Thanks a lot. On the whole very positive 1st reviews. For those of us who would like a little more power I presume APR will have a flash upgrade to bump it up to around 300bhp.


Not sure if you mean the vr6 or 2.0t but sadly the gains are likely to be minimal on the NA VR6.
http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_36fsi_med17.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTC23 (Sep 16, 2014)

The 2.0t plus a JB4 would be great...it certainly is a nice combo on my GTI.

However, since I have 4 kids, I'm leaning towards captains seats, which means VR6 (based on Canadian info).


----------



## 3PedalPassat (Mar 8, 2014)

*thank you*

Great posts. I live in the same Condo as "Sami" from Auto Guide. he had told me this would be live in a few days. I told him I had one on order and he was happy to hear. He mentioned that it could have used a bit more power....I haven't driven a car that doesn't...and I work for Porsche. I don't expect that it will be slow. Others suggest its plenty.

Fingers crossed. I'm excited to get back into German style seats.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Did "Sami" from Auto Guide do one of the test drives or write a review? Curious if you can milk any other info regarding finishings etc


----------



## 3PedalPassat (Mar 8, 2014)

*yes*



jkopelc said:


> Did "Sami" from Auto Guide do one of the test drives or write a review? Curious if you can milk any other info regarding finishings etc


Ya, He was the gent who it talking and driving in the first link above. He mentioned some hard plastics but none that he wouldn't have expected. It is a lot like the Passat in that regard. I liked in the other article they mention the hard plastics and then said that the soft rubbers are found at Porsche. lol. 

I tend to remove door panels and insulate most of my cars. I love silence inside and stop at nothing! I also love cheap projects to get me out of the house and spinning wrenches.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Not a media report but thought this would be of interest to some here. A VW mechanic giving a synopsis of his training and his first impressions. 

https://youtu.be/TtVR7QGoeo4


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I think that was better than most media reviews I have seen of any car. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

jkopelc said:


> Not a media report but thought this would be of interest to some here. A VW mechanic giving a synopsis of his training and his first impressions.
> 
> https://youtu.be/TtVR7QGoeo4





vwluger22 said:


> I think that was better than most media reviews I have seen of any car.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yup, learned way more from his video than most others.

I do wonder what the 'secret' warranty info was though...


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

JohnNS said:


> Yup, learned way more from his video than most others.
> 
> I do wonder what the 'secret' warranty info was though...


Excellent video. Guessing the 'secret' warranty info is the 6 year 72k bumper to bumper warranty that was rumored elsewhere on this forum.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

*Great update*

I too wonder about the plastics in the 3rd row, hatch area. My 12 year old Odyssey has lots of scuffs. Oh well, guess you can't have it both ways. Durability or luxury feel.


----------

